
Norway's electric cars zip to new record: almost a third of all sales - kaboro
http://news.trust.org/item/20190102140559-ecsqp/
======
timonoko
It would be interesting to know the regional distribution of those vehicles.
Southern Norway has excess of energy and short distances and generative
braking is particularly suitable to southern Norway... But Northern Norway
does not have free energy sources (that is why they destroyed Alta river) and
distances are long and winding but mostly flat.

------
detaro
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18806930](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18806930)

